# Any creative TT, TTS, TTRS Vanity Plates?



## ERod1020 (Aug 13, 2008)

As the subject says...does anyone want to share their vanity plates? 
Obviously if you are concerned with security feel free to make them anonymous. You can change a number or letter, share a "friend's" plate...hell it doesn't even have to be real.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## ERod1020 (Aug 13, 2008)

Black BeauTTy said:


>


Nicely done.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

Two TiTS


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

??? too small ???


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Fissues said:


> ??? too small ???


Hah. That's something you don't want to hear.

- Jeremy -


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

The A4:









The TTS: (now with WI plates)









Old TT:


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

Fissues said:


> Two TiTS


This one would be hilarious on my car!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Two that I had considered but stuck with my old plate instead:

FUNF

GRUPPEB or GROUPB


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

The "other" TT in our stable...










Before it transitioned to our son, this was my plate...


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

Got a pic of mine today


----------



## 32vSC (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

32vSC said:


>


Like this one mucho too!


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

I wanted WNTRBTR for my TTS but it was taken.


----------



## ERod1020 (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice. 

I was thinking about:
LYTTSP'D
2TEES1ES
ROWDYTTS
BMWHAT? (Yes, I know this has been used. Still a favorite)

Ultimately though I think I'm going with something a little less car specific:
OH 8CH..!


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


>


eventhough i dont have a TTRS, i really like your plate  mind if i steal the idea and put it on my NY TT?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I have this...









and i love the TT RS above in Volcano Red, nice custom choice.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

TheSandeman said:


> eventhough i dont have a TTRS, i really like your plate  mind if i steal the idea and put it on my NY TT?


Na, go right ahead!:thumbup:


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

:thumbup:


Black BeauTTy said:


> Na, go right ahead!:thumbup:


----------



## unclubbedvdub (Jul 19, 2002)

I must be restarted but I don't get the "MISTTRS". Anyone care to explain?

Thanks


----------



## ERod1020 (Aug 13, 2008)

unclubbedvdub said:


> I must be restarted but I don't get the "MISTTRS". Anyone care to explain?
> 
> Thanks


Mistress but spelled to incorporate the TTRS. As in...this is what I am cheating on my wife with.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

ERod1020 said:


> Mistress but spelled to incorporate the TTRS. As in...this is what I am cheating on my wife with.


Yes, mistress as in the "other woman".


----------



## unclubbedvdub (Jul 19, 2002)

Ahhh I see, i like it, very good idea.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

here's what I'm considering...

TT REX

AIR RAID

TTREX, because it will eventually be at APR Stage 2,
AIR RAID, because of the distinctive sound of the 5 pot at full throttle....


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

YYC Dubber said:


> here's what I'm considering...
> 
> TT REX
> 
> ...


TTREX has my vote.


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

I've got "UBR TT" in Texas and my partner has "UBER Q" for the Q5.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Not sire iof someone has it already 

AUDI OS


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Quisp said:


> Not sire iof someone has it already
> 
> AUDI OS


 What does that mean?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Marty said:


> What does that mean?


 adios


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

he got it adios... since most cars will be spend most of the time looking at the rear bumper of the car as it pulls away .


----------



## Midlife Crisis 2 (Aug 30, 2006)

Here is my tag:


----------



## Ghostalker (Mar 23, 2009)

What I have on my MK1 tt now 








Europlate, but works just as well if you can have seven letters on your license plate hah


----------



## walkwg (Sep 14, 2006)

JohnLZ7W said:


> adios


This was already taken in Alabama so I got AUDIOZ.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Narrowed my choices down to the following: 

RIVIERIA 
SLOW RS 
SAY UNKL 
JRK ST0R 
CAR RMRD


----------



## X-SoLjA (Jun 25, 2012)

Here's my baby 











and here's the plates  :


----------



## nomaded (Mar 20, 2012)

X-SoLjA said:


> and here's the plates  :


 Haha. Love that.


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

LOL gateway!! I was gonna do RAMROD, that is my nickname at work. Im going to do a spanish one though..... BRISA27.... It means the wind in spanish and my lucky number lol.


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

Gateway1 said:


> Narrowed my choices down to the following:
> 
> RIVIERIA
> SLOW RS
> ...



LOL gateway!! I was gonna do RAMROD, that is my nickname at work. Im going to do a spanish one though..... BRISA27.... It means the wind in spanish and my lucky number lol.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

southpole12 said:


> LOL gateway!! I was gonna do RAMROD, that is my nickname at work. Im going to do a spanish one though..... BRISA27.... It means the wind in spanish and my lucky number lol.


Sounds good. :thumbup: 

I am down to:

RIVIERIA - Exterior color
JRK ST0R - Seinfeld reference
CAR RMRD - Farva -


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

nomaded said:


> Haha. Love that.


Same here. :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

*NOW THAT Is cool*



X-SoLjA said:


> Here's my baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad in FL I can't get that many characters..

My wife's convertible plate is TOPLES5


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Mine


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

X-SoLjA said:


>


winner winner chicken dinner! :thumbup:


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

My buddy has "NOXLCHIX" in NY

personally I've thought about going with:

Audictt
Stanced
Big TTs
Moms car
Filtthy
dbl Ts

And for Euro Plates:

PoserHood
RowdyAudi
Sugar TTs
JailbaiTT


----------



## 1QWIKWHP (Oct 19, 2012)

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/524800-TT-RS-Stopped-By-For-Coilover-Install
This is mine...I get everyone in a civic trying to race me lol!


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

This thread is hilarious :thumbup:

Love the TTs and mistress are my favs!


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

*My Custom AZ plate:*


----------



## Trbofly (Mar 20, 2012)

*I'm on the left*


----------



## eggeegg (May 7, 2013)

How I felt after driving off the dealership lot.


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

I gave my father his. its NICETTS some people have confronted on him nice titties lol


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Ordered my plates the other day.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

sandjunkie said:


> Ordered my plates the other day.


I am sure you will get some comments when you are pulled over.


----------



## CabernA (Oct 27, 2009)

I think of the TT's as fine wine.


----------



## sal1k (Mar 26, 2013)

*Here's mine...*

I've had the car since Mid-April, LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT... The plate alludes to my profession as well as my favorite Muppet.


----------



## Golfster01 (Jul 22, 2012)

TA TA


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I still want to get VRTITTY, broken down it's VRT (i) TT .


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Plates came today - Hi Officer


----------



## 504 medic (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm an Army Flight Medic...so I got a custom German plate for the front:










The rear plate is an Afghanistan Veteran plate, so I have no control over it.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

NAUDI (naughty)
RAUDI (rowdy)


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Jan 27, 2014)

Pretarion said:


> NAUDI (naughty)
> *RAUDI *(rowdy)


I like it!


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Changed it up:


----------

